# Welders;any work out in Dubai?.



## Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2012)

Just thought i'd post and see if anyone out there could give me a bit of info on the situation in Dubai regarding anyone taking on welders or welding/supervisors at the minute.

Over here it's absolutely dead work wise so it's time to start thinking of travelling but i'm looking for a heads up from any expats out there who are working in the steel trade.

Any information would be helpful..


Cheers.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Welders here are generally from the sub-continent and are not sufficiently paid for a westerner to afford comparable living standards.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Try Lampprell They are looking for lots of trades at the moment


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

When you have enough posts PM me I have some contact details that may be good for you


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gunner is right, i work with a lot of fabricators in Dubai and AD, 100% of all welders are from sub-continent and are pretty good coded welders. I would suggest looking at roles as manager level or foreman level even if you have experience of fabrications looking at sales roles.

There are loads of fabricators around here so if you have good experience sure you could sell yourself to one of them.


----------



## Le0 (Feb 18, 2012)

To echo gunner, i used to work in the fabrication trade for quite a while and here all the welders/ fabricators, supervisors are all gus from the sub-continant.
There are some large ship repair companies that may hire a westerner, but mainly from a QA/QS point of view. 
A few that may hire are Lamprell, McDermott, MIS (Sharjah), CCIC, Dubai Dry Docks and if you are decent at searching out companies then try some located in Jadaf ship repair area.
Hope this helps............


----------



## Le0 (Feb 18, 2012)

To echo gunner, i used to work in the fabrication trade for quite a while and here all the welders/ fabricators, supervisors are all gus from the sub-continant.
There are some large ship repair companies that may hire a westerner, but mainly from a QA/QS point of view. 
A few that may hire are Lamprell, McDermott, MIS (Sharjah), CCIC, Dubai Dry Docks and if you are decent at searching out companies then try some located in Jadaf ship repair area.
Hope this helps...........


----------

